# Is Anyone Familiar With This French Breed?



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cauchois Maille Jaune

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/new-to-pigeons-33158.html

Our new member is looking for information. I'm ASSuming this is a show breed, but I really have no clue.

Terry


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Rare Breeds Club has a listing*

I have heard of the breed, but cannot ever remember seeing them. I know that they had been entered at the Pageant of Pigeons in 1958m the last year that D.H.Andrews entered at least two of every breed he owned (over 250 breeds). I think I found a photo of one....could be mistaken, but I remember seeing a pic in an old APJ or something where H.p. Macklin did a monthly rare breed article.

Found the breed listed on the Rare Breeds Pigeon Club Website (misspelled as cauchois) and there is a picture in the club's photo gallery.

Here is their URL: http://www.rarepigeons.net/ The picture is on the second row center.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

I had a few pair of them once some twenty years back. They are gorgeous and big. They are basically the French version of a Utility breed and almost assuredly have their origin in the Roman (Runt) crossed with some pouter and farm breeds over the centuries. The Cauchois are fun, fairly tame and quite attractive in all their patterns - a lot of which have the Modena bronze that this one shown does. Here's the French club site: http://www.pigeons-france.com/clubs/home/index.php?leclub=3

Here's the gallery http://www.pigeons-france.com/clubs/home/index.php?r_nav=home&p_nav=articles&leclub=3


----------

